# How long does the diarrhea last for????? does anyone know?



## 21412 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi people i have just found out i have ibs although it has been happening for some time now and sympathise with you all! I have got diarrhea with this my ibs kicked in just before christmas on the 22nd and then i got it twice as bad on the 23rd! anyway i was wondering how long does the diarrhea last for i have had it like a week now if anyone can help that would be great!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well you could just be ill? Have you never had it before? Have you taken anything for it?


----------



## 19054 (Dec 14, 2006)

With me it lasts for anything up to a few hours to a couple of days but i take immodium which stops it within 1 hour you should give it ago. Also drink pleanty of fluids as it will dehydrate you if you have had it a week have you got any other symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If this is brand new, never had IBS before ever, it could be a GI infection and the diarrhea from that can last from 1-10 days depending on which bug you got with some residual GI symptoms (like not tolerating dairy or greasy foods) for a couple of days to a couple of months later.If 12/22 was the onset of symptoms techinically it isn't considered IBS until 6/22 next year.Usually anything acute will have resolved within a couple of months so if it continues on past that for 6 months then it is IBS.How often IBS symptoms crops up for people with it varies. Some people have diarrhea lasting for less than an hour a few times a month. Some people have diarrhea every single day, several times a day for decades.K.


----------



## 21412 (Dec 29, 2006)

maybe i am just ill and i will take immodium to help me thanks for that!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might also take it easy on foods that tend to trigger diarrhea in IBSers. If your colon has some residual sensitivity from the infection it can respond to these foods.Mostly avoid greasy or fried foods. Watch the apple and pear juice as the sorbitol in them (and the raw fruit) can loosen things up. As well as alcohol and caffiene which can cause diarreha.Cooked apples and pears are OK as that destroys the sorbitol. Some people are also sensitive to dairy so keep the amounts low (less than 8 oz of milk at a time) if that bothers you.If this doesn't start getting better soon you might check in with the doctor. They may want to do a stool sample to see if you have something that needs to be treated.K.


----------

